# New Bulbophyllum- night blooming



## Leo_5313 (Jun 1, 2012)

Saw this a while ago (sure that some of you have seen this on the news)- I think this is one of the most important plant discoveries described in 2011- a night blooming bulbo-_Bulbophyllum nocturnum_, wonder what happened if it was crossed to a regular, day blooming species?
_
"This new species is known from a *single plant* and may be at risk due to habitat loss from logging practices in its native New Guinea."_


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 2, 2012)

how amazing are orchids!


----------



## ronan (Jun 2, 2012)

i saw it a few weeks ago in belgium...nice one!


----------



## Marc (Jun 7, 2012)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23291&highlight=night

^^


----------

